# help



## dobieman0488 (Jun 14, 2010)

My wife and I miscarried in the beginning of october, we havent had intercourse since, we've done other things to keep each other satisfied, but I really miss the sex, she's still hurting and afraid of getting pregnant again


----------



## River1977 (Oct 25, 2010)

You want to go diving in and not bother waiting until she heals?


----------

